# Campsite in/near Roscoff?



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

For the first time in years we are doing Plymouth/Roscoff sailing, due to arrive about 9.30pm at the end of May so no good for evening site seeing! We want to go straight to a campsite or aire as close as possible to the ferry port. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for us. We normally prefer campsites, but would find an appropriately sited aire fine for one night. 

Sue


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Suenliam said:


> For the first time in years we are doing Plymouth/Roscoff sailing, due to arrive about 9.30pm at the end of May so no good for evening site seeing! We want to go straight to a campsite or aire as close as possible to the ferry port.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for us. We normally prefer campsites, but would find an appropriately sited aire fine for one night.
> 
> Sue


We have overnighted at the car park/ waiting area on the way into the ferry terminal.
No problem at all as it is at the top of the hill overlooking the port.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

In June on the way home we stayed a couple of nights at Saint-Pol- de-Leon. Cant remeber the site name but will try to find it. It,s only 3 or 4 miles from Roscoff. There is also an aire on the sea front that you pass when going to the commercial site and within about 3 hundred yards.
Will try to look up or remember the site name. It was a very nice site and the width of a minor road away from the sea wall etc.
Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Simple, we normaly stay on the port parking area.
Plenty of room and its free.

Check it out on google maps, satelite view.
Pleasant walk into Roscoff for the moulles frite.
Also an aire on the sea front at St Pol de Leon about 3 miles away.
Lovelly views and quiet.
dave p
Directions to st pol de leon

Time	Mile	Instruction	For	Toward
Summary: 3.2 miles (7 minutes)
09:00	0.0	Depart Roscoff/Gare Maritime [Rue Georges de Lannurien, 29680, Roscoff, France, Tel: +33 2-98612784] on Rue Georges de Lannurien (North-East)	0.2 mi	
09:00	0.2	Turn LEFT (South) onto D58 [Rue de Great-Torrington]	1.0 mi	
09:03	1.3	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto D58	0.4 mi	
09:03	1.7	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto D769 [Rue de Roscoff]	1.2 mi	
09:06	2.9	Keep STRAIGHT onto D769 [Rue Batz]	0.2 mi	
09:07	3.1	Keep STRAIGHT onto D769 [Rue Croix au Lin]	153 yds	
09:07	3.2	Keep STRAIGHT onto D769 [Place du Parvis]	21 yds	
09:07	3.2	Arrive Saint-Pol-de-Léon 
add ress Avenue del Mar with junction Rue de la Rive
SUMMARY
Driving distance: 3.2 miles
Trip duration: 7 minutes
Driving time: 7 minutes

There is another at Quay de Pempoul a little futher south


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

There is a huge area fully tarmacd and is on the right just before you exit the port you can not miss it as it will have vans overnighting for the next days ferry. We stop there every time we travel via Roscoff.

John


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks all - knew you would come up trumps. With this choice we can decide at the time what to do. When crossing from Portsmouth to Caen we stop in the car park overnight so glad to see this is an option at Roscoff. 

Sue


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Looking at my Archies Campsite data base, I see 2, sites near Roscoff

Aux Quatre Saisons - Roscoff (29)
GPS N48.71411 W4.00866

Le Kerestat - Roscoff (29)
GPS N48.70724 W3.98898

I'm sure there are more, do a google on the above , they look ok

Steve


----------

